
Visual Studio 2013 Launches With New Online Tools, Browser-Based Code Editor - jmacd
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/13/microsofts-visual-studio-2013-launches-with-new-online-tools-for-team-and-build-management-preview-of-browser-based-code-editor/
======
tyler-codenvy
The Monaco project form Visual Studio is exciting. We (Codenvy) have tracked
nearly 50 web-based editors that have emerged in the past 2 years. A few of
them have transitioned into full businesses with venture backing. Most of them
have remained side projects or experiments.

With Microsoft's project related to Monaco and their VP's statement in the
TechCrunch article that this style of development is where the future is
vectoring towards, this is the first major platform vendor that has indicated
that they see these sorts of cloud environments as not only as supplemental to
core development, but potentially displacements.

Of course, there are years of engineering ahead before cloud systems can offer
true displacement, but some of the early adoption scenarios are getting well
defined. We attempted to capture the market size and early adoption drivers of
cloud browsers in this quora post.

[http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-market-size-of-cloud-
IDEs-a...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-market-size-of-cloud-IDEs-and-
what-are-the-possible-business-models/answer/Tyler-
Jewell?__snids__=229426941&__nsrc__=2)

~~~
j_s
Is there a list of web-based editors beyond
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_JavaScript-
based_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_JavaScript-
based_source_code_editors) ?

~~~
tyler-codenvy
This is the list that I track and follow today. Apologies for any duplicates
or typos. It's just my scratch pad list.

Of course my company, Codenvy should be in the list, too.

Koding (funded) CodeRun Eclipse Orion & Eclipse OrionHub Cloud9IDE CodeNow
Nitrous.IO CodeCube ApplicationCraft Adobe Brackets.io UmbrellaSDK Vaadin
Arvue TrackVia DevUnity Py I/O Web2Py Collide (GOOG) FriendCo.de WebStorm
Coffee.io Cloudifier SWIFT Edit - England CodePen JSFiddle Dabblet Pastebin.me
CSSDesk jsdo.it tinker SQL Fiddle Compilr Codeanywhere.net (funded) IDEOne
PythonAnywhere Scalakata.com ideone.com onlinejavaide.com Kalupa Magikai
Ninja-ide.org Microsoft TouchDevelop Notepad++ Codepen.io cloudenvy
[http://icecoder.net/](http://icecoder.net/) jackdb.com codio.com
codebender.cc PythonMonk Hull.io maqetta Codebunk.com thebinaryapp.com
editey.com brainengine [http://www.crunchzilla.com/code-
monster](http://www.crunchzilla.com/code-monster) codiad goorm.io Microsoft
Visual Studio Online Monaco

------
btipling
Very nice, we (Floobits YC S13) are also planning to integrate our web based
editor with Visual Studio, with real time collaboration and the ability to
connect to other types of native editors.

Our editor is based on the awesome ace editor and comes with unparalleled
collaboration tools including webrtc video chat (and Google Hangout support),
terminal sharing (flootty), automatic deployment tools (floomatic) and the
ability to connect with your native editor with our editor plugins for Sublime
Text, emacs and vim (intellij/webstorm/pycharm, etc in the works!). Git
integration is also in the works.

------
twiceaday
I would also like to comment on this topic while pimping my company.

~~~
gerry_shaw
You're doing it wrong.

~~~
presidentender
He (twiceaday YC14) is following these comments closely. He's using his
literacy to enable real-time text-concept-memory translations, with the
ability to verbally communicate the contents later, or simply re-type them if
the ideas are relevant to later comment threads.

~~~
pingswept
Think of it as "machine learning for humans."

------
swalsh
Speculation here:

I wonder if Microsoft sees the fleeting profitability in owning the desktop
environment (more competition, shrinking market, higher expectations). So
they're trying to apply the same concepts that really helped propel windows as
a popular platform (easy to develop for) to their cloud platform (azure) in an
attempt to coax their existing user base to start adopting it over other cloud
platforms (like google apps)

As a windows developer myself, I see this as a great strategy. I've been
questioning staying with C# and windows for a few years now... it started with
buying a Mac (while running Parallels) and learning several new languages. But
I still LIKE C#. So it might be a great transition plan.

~~~
lmkg
I don't think Microsoft yet sees the demise of desktop as a given, but they
are hedging their bets against it. Web, mobile, cloud, &c. are all platforms
that are threatening desktop. Microsoft is trying to push into them, not to
abandon desktop, but to make sure that they have a foothold regardless of
which platform(s) end up dominant in the future.

As late entrants into most of these platforms, their strategy is to leverage
their existing technical capital as much as possible. So, we're seeing cloud
versions of Outlook, Office, and now Visual Studio. I don't think they're
trying to move people away from desktop (yet), but they are making their
company's fate less tightly bound to desktop.

~~~
at-fates-hands
I'm wondering if a lot of moving their products to the cloud is to limit or
try to stop pirating of their software. Adobe has been successful thus far
with their new Creative Cloud platform.

~~~
marshray
_Disclaimer: Not speaking in any official PR capacity here. Just sharing my
personal opinions as a guy who has been in a bunch of cross-team meetings._

I've been working as a developer in Redmond in "Server & Tools", now called
"Server & Cloud", for the better part of a year now. I know for a fact there
are teams that work to address piracy, but I personally haven't seen it as a
driving force in specific goals.

Without wanting to give away key strategy (not that I even know much) Look at
how the company is structured and where the revenue comes from. Our division
serves primarily enterprise customers. Enterprise customers are totally loving
the cloud and are the primary driver of this demand. So we're focused on
delivering a first-rate cloud platform (Azure) and first-rate developer tools
(e.g. VS 2013 and cross platform Azure libs) to develop for it.

It seems to be working, our deployments are growing steadily. Public reports
claim that we are deploying semicustom data center capacity in markets that
impose some localized requirements.

Look at the investment in infrastructure capacity being made here. Such a
fundamental shift wouldn't make sense (to me) for the goal of reducing the
number of over-deployed licenses, when that could probably instead be
addressed with far cheaper (even if annoying) DRM-like solutions.

So again, our customers told us they want cloud, so we're going to build them
the best darn cloud ever, not forgetting our experience with their particular
needs and requirements.

~~~
deegles
Pretty sure it's "Cloud and Enterprise."

~~~
marshray
D'oh! I'll have to be sure to get that right if I ever meet Satya.

------
cipherzero
Wow, I am blown away. It's worth watching their list of features video.
[http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Visual-Studio-Online-
Monaco/...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Series/Visual-Studio-Online-
Monaco/Navigating-the-environment)

------
cipherzero
Visual Studio Online is pretty cool! I've been using the git repository
hosting for a while now and I am loving it. Free for up to five members and
it's a private repo. Cool to see them continue to add more to it.

------
InTheSwiss
For anyone who downloaded (but has not installed) a VS2013 ISO from MSDN
before November 8th might want to download again as they were updated on the
8th. Details on the update is available at
[http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2890846/en-
us](http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2890846/en-us)

------
jmacd
It's worth pointing out that they have Git support built in as well.

~~~
silverbax88
Wish it had Mercurial support, but at least it has TFS.

------
romanovcode
>Visual Studio Online - a set of development services running on Windows Azure
that focus on agile team collaboration, Application Lifecycle Management and
support for Windows Azure.

I don't see any online code editor here.

~~~
woutervdb
Please read the whole article.

>The other feature in private beta is codenamed “Monaco.” It’s a cloud-based
code editor that enables lightweight editing for Windows Azure websites.

------
bdavisx
Without ReSharper, I find Visual Studio code editing to be a very unpleasant
experience. I'm guessing the online editing will be even worse.

------
ternaryoperator
For a review of what's new in the IDE (not the VS Online portion):
[http://www.drdobbs.com/240163830](http://www.drdobbs.com/240163830)

------
nkg
Forgive me for asking that $0.02 question : Can I create Xbox One apps with
Visual studio ?

~~~
kevingadd
Traditionally the console SDKs are 'Visual Studio plus proprietary magic', so
you'll need to get registered as a developer either way. But you'll almost
certainly be using Visual Studio.

------
poissonpie
Okay - this actually looks very good. Almost like Sublime Text in the browser!

------
woutervdb
Am I the only one to notice this[1]? Looks pretty okay aside from that.

[1]
[http://uploads.woutervdb.com/files/5283a1c42f8bc.png](http://uploads.woutervdb.com/files/5283a1c42f8bc.png)

~~~
orf
Fire. Everyone.

------
eps
In other news - TechCrunch is now friends with Microsoft.

------
donbronson
Does it only work in IE?

~~~
csinco
I don't think so. I'm using it in Chrome and it works perfectly fine. :)

~~~
nnq
You mean it works fine in NewIE, right? :)

(That's how most people I know that do front-end work have come to call Chrome
and webkits in general as there are so many chrome/webkit specific bugs and
"webkit-ish standard extensions" that it feels like debugging for IE back in
the day. And nowadays Firefox and IE(10+) actually have more sane behaviors
and more standard compliance than Chrome. Yeah, the Chrome devs bring new
features to the people faster than anyone else, but they also introduce a
shitload of specific bugs that are hard to fix because just reproducing them
well enough to report them is a huge pain.)

~~~
csinco
Yes, it works fine in the NewIE as well. I've tested it in Chrome, FF, Safari,
IE9+. All looks good so far.

------
YeahKIA
Very convenient for hacking on the go when you are usually ng something like
surface or iPad.

~~~
Avalaxy
Ah, that's actually a great idea. Going to try it on my Surface RT :) It would
be awesome if I could do some simple hacking on my tablet for those occasions
I have to wait or when I'm in an airplane or something :)

------
riyadparvez
I like VS. It's a great product.

But why on earth Microsoft have to have a finger in every pie? Can't they just
focus on some area and make some great products instead of trying to have
monopoly in every little area and forcing or bullying everyone to user their
product.

Just think about it, MS is most earning software company. But is there any
field where MS is pioneer or revolutionize something? MS has monopoly in
desktop but that's not for their quality of product, they just got lucky and
IBM did some stupid mistakes. Windows is not a bad OS. But as the market
leading OS, it's really mediocre. Even now Windows don't have basic feature
like virtual desktops, a decent command shell, a good searching tool like
"finder" in OS X.

~~~
fekberg
> Even now Windows don't have basic feature like..

Hyper-V? Powershell? Search has been in Windows since forever.

~~~
filipedeschamps
Do you know that Powershell is something they had to make to have something ti
compete with native Shell, right?

This isn't a native feature for Windows and they have to monkey patch it.

If you have used anyother OS, you will find out that Windows is fundamentally
broken.

~~~
fekberg
I ran Gentoo as my main/desktop OS for a year or so. Have multiple machines
that run ArchLinux and Ubuntu. I don't think Windows is fundamentally broken.

"This isn't a native feature for Windows"

That line makes no sense at all.

